# What should i do next?



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Everything is up and running smoothly, i average about 5 shirts sales a week.

my goal was to sell 40 shirts a month....

i advertise only over the web, banners directed to my niche market...

and i get a lot of hits on the site i mean a lots, but it doesnt tranfer to sales...

what should i try next?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

If they are looking then you myou need to grab them. offer a special coupon off a second shirt if they buy the first one. if you shirts are something they like you may generate more sales.. Now why didn't I think of that!


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

You have a very nice website; however, at first glance its hard to tell that you sell T-shirts. What may seem obvious to us, isn't always so obvious to our customers. You might want to add some sort of an attention grabbing headline to your home page that states that you sell T-shirts and what those shirts are all about. The more time it takes a customer to figure out what you're site is about, the less likely you are to make a sale.... As you get orders make sure you keep in touch with those clients and send monthly updates, specials, etc. in an effort to increase repeat orders.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree with Louie, you could make it more clear that you are trying to sell t-shirts (maybe add prices to the thumbnails on the main page)



> and i get a lot of hits on the site i mean a lots, but it doesnt tranfer to sales


How many would you consider *a lot *of "hits"?

Remember, all "hits" are not created equal  

First of all, you have to define a "hit". 

If you are looking at a website log anazyzer software, hits might just mean the technical definition of its (a file requested from your website). So if 1 person loaded your homepage, that could register 10-50 hits depending on the number of files loaded (t-shirt images, php pages, javascript, background, html page, css stylesheets).

If by hits you actually mean "unique visitors", then you have to take into account where exactly those visitors are coming from and why they are there.

Are they all coming from targeted sources, or are some of the visitors from very untargeted sources which means they will probably never convert well.

Once you have a high amount of targeted visitors and you see that you aren't making sales conversions of 1%-5% (1 sale per 100 visitors to 5 sales per 100 visitors), then you need to start taking a look at other things:

- making the page very easy to navigate with a clear purpose
- pricing (too low? too high?)
- designs (are they compelling enough? do they need tweaking)
- shipping costs
- does your website answer every possible question the shopper could have (sizing chart, company contact info, company history, phone number to call in case of order issues, how to order, payment methods accepted?, coupon codes, secure, privacy policy, etc, etc)


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

how big is your estimated target market?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I also think your site could use a few adjustments. On the homepage, it should be very clear as to what your selling, what the theme of your business is (since you have a very specific one, you should be promoting that angle) 

That said, I like your shirts, and if you're selling 20 shirts a month, as a start you're doing pretty good.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Why did you pick a dot.ORG as a damian name. People expect a Dot.COM >org are usully non profit groups or organizations. If some one knew your name I wouls bet 9 out of 10 time they would type >com at the end and never get you.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Rachills: the target market i would estimate is no more than 20 thousand

badalou: .org the domain i wanted was taken...i didnt want to take a long domain with two words as my target customers are likely not to spell in english very well, i do own .net so it gets redirected, in the futur i plan to buy the dot com as wll but they are charging 900$ for it... that is why in the header i have the domain name...

rodney: my hits is was talking about is unique vistors. in proportion to my target market it is huge as i average over 25 thousand uinque vistors.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

great ideas guys, I'm going to start by inputting the price on the homepage.
and go from there


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rachills: the target market i would estimate is no more than 20 thousand





> in proportion to my target market it is huge as i average over 25 thousand uinque vistors


That doesn't seem to add up? Your target marketis no more than 20,000, but you average over 25,000 unique visitors? Is that per day, per month, per year?

Seems like you may have a lot of untargeted visitors unless everyone from your target market has already seen your site.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

wow I cannot wait to get 20000 hits on my store I havent had 2000 yet in my first 45 days. (averageing about 50 hits a day)


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That doesn't seem to add up? Your target marketis no more than 20,000, but you average over 25,000 unique visitors? Is that per day, per month, per year?
> 
> Seems like you may have a lot of untargeted visitors unless everyone from your target market has already seen your site.


i get 25,000 unique vistors per month, the website gets more hits than the target market, 

i get about 40% of the vistors from europe and africa, but i dont ship outside of canada and US...


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

You just need to continue following your marketing plan (that is obviously working with those kind of numbers) and the sales will come. Your designs crossover but stay true at the same time so keep your name out there and people will catch on.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That doesn't seem to add up? Your target marketis no more than 20,000, but you average over 25,000 unique visitors? Is that per day, per month, per year?
> 
> Seems like you may have a lot of untargeted visitors unless everyone from your target market has already seen your site.


you know i was thinking about this, i do have a lot of untargeted vistors, but thats is not a bad thing is it, ... it gives room for growth dont you think? 

or is it that i'm wasting money on web advertising that is beyond the target market, i should concentrate my marketing on small spectrum.

thank you rodney for this excellent input,.. i never thought of it...

now the question is how do i narrow the marketing plan to direct it more on the target. to get more bang for the dollar.


----------



## eightonecube (Jun 5, 2006)

normally the first things i wanna do when i see a site - i.e shirt site, i wanna look at the products...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> you know i was thinking about this, i do have a lot of untargeted vistors, but thats is not a bad thing is it, ... it gives room for growth dont you think?
> 
> or is it that i'm wasting money on web advertising that is beyond the target market, i should concentrate my marketing on small spectrum.


If your goal is "branding", then having a lot of people view your designs might not be a bad thing.

But if your goal is getting a direct return on your advertising investment, then lots of untargeted visitors don't really help your bottom line that much.

Unless you are selling advertising space by the impression, the extra visitors don't really help you too much. I mean, it's possible that one of them might have a friend or friend of a friend that they will tell about your product, but most likely, your advertising money could be better spent on getting ads in front of your core targeted market so people who identify with your designs are sure to see them.


----------



## nolawi (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodney said:


> If your goal is "branding", then having a lot of people view your designs might not be a bad thing.
> 
> But if your goal is getting a direct return on your advertising investment, then lots of untargeted visitors don't really help your bottom line that much.
> 
> Unless you are selling advertising space by the impression, the extra visitors don't really help you too much. I mean, it's possible that one of them might have a friend or friend of a friend that they will tell about your product, but most likely, your advertising money could be better spent on getting ads in front of your core targeted market so people who identify with your designs are sure to see them.


you are so right! thanks


----------

